# getting a different muzzleloader



## Brian2429 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hey all this is my first post here. I am an avid deer, turkey hunter. Last year i used a New Egland Firearms Huntsman and i wasn't very happy with it. I thought it was a pain to clean and to me was really hard to sight in. I have thought about trading in for a TC Omega. Anyone have any complaints on these guns?? THanks


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I love mine! First round out of the barrel plugged a paint can @ 65 yards. A little fine tuning and it's dead on @ 100 yards (I don't need any more range than that). I don't think you will be disappointed with it.

Chad


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

I too have an Omega, its got to be the best out of the box muzzleloader rifle on the market. I load mine with 3, 50 grain pellets of 777 and top it off with a 250 grain TC sabot bullet. Havent missed a deer yet in three years. :beer:


----------



## win300us (Apr 28, 2004)

You may want to check out the Winchester APEX A very good Rifle also right up there with the Omega just my two cents worth


----------

